# liitää / liukua / lipua / solua



## Gavril

All four verbs are translated as "glide" in my dictionary. So, how about these sentences?


_Liito-orava_ _liitää / liukuu / lipuu / soluu_ _puusta puuhun._ 
(Obviously, _liitää _would work here, but would the other verbs work as well?)

_Liitokiekko liisi / liukui / lipui / solui käteeni._ 
(same question)

_Pesäpallo liisi / liukui / lipui / solui suurella kaarella katsomoon_.

_Lumilautailija __liisi / liukui / lipui / solui mäen alas.

Ohjaskelkkailija __liisi / liukui / lipui / solui ralla._
_
Lentokone __liisi / liukui / lipui / solui maan yllä.


_Hyvää viikonloppua


----------



## sakvaka

_Liitää_ happens in the air, _liukua_ on the ground. _Lipua_ is something gloomy, mostly used with 'aave', 'haamu', or 'kummitus'.

And as for _solua_, the word is so descriptive (and even rare) that I don't know its meaning.  

When someone else has a go trying to explain it: is _soljua_ equal to this word? I find it slightly more natural to place the 'j'.


----------



## sunflour

Yes, sakvaka, you're right, it's rather _soljua_ than _solua_.
Both _lipua_ and _soljua_ are quite literary words, not used often in speech.

_Lipua_ is often used for boats, or other things that go in water.

Vene _lipui_ satamaan.
Laiva _lipui_ ohitsemme.

It means that the boat or ship moves easily - but maybe quite slowly, and usually the sentence would include where to, or past something. Sometimes the same verb is used in a figurative way. For example:

Elämä tuntuu _lipuvan_ ohitseni. (Life seems to just flow by, (and I'm a passive spectator.))

Soljua, as far as I've understood and heard it used, is often used in a concrete way for water that flows:

Puro _soljuu_ eteenpäin/metsän läpi. (the creek flows)
Vesi _soljuu_ alas jäätiköltä. (water flows)

You can also use _soljua_ for life, and then it means flows with ease, without difficulties, and quite peacefully:

Elämä _soljuu_ leppoisasti/mukavasti päivästä toiseen. (Life flows relaxedly/pleasantly.)

_Soljua_ is also used for music, meaning 'flow with ease':

Musiikki _soljuu_ eteenpäin.
Laulussa on _soljuva_ melodia.

So both are quite poetic, literary verbs. I find _soljua_ very beautiful language.


----------



## sakvaka

Sunflourin lisäykset saavat siunaukseni.


----------



## JukkaT

Hi

Liitää can also happen on the ground, if the movement is smooth, light or fast.

Tanssipari liisi parketilla.
Ohjaskelkkailija liisi radan alas ennätysvauhtia.
etc.


----------

